# nvidia/opengl

## pider

Hei   :Smile: 

Kjører KDE skrivebord og når jeg oppdaterer nvidiadriver så funker ikke OpenGL skjermbesparerne mine og jeg får ikke startet opp Amarok. Har fixa dette med Amarok, tok vekk opengl i USE for Amarok, så nå starter den.

Kan noen hjelpe?

----------

## cnistra

Hej pider, vad visar eselect opengl list  och vad visar glxinfo | grep direct? Antagligen skall du köra eselect opengl set nvidia som root för att välja att använda nvidias glx.

Fungerar inte detta så får du komma med mer information, såsom vad säger emerge -p nvidia-drivers xorg-x11? Hur ser din /etc/make.conf ut? Vad säger /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

----------

## pider

Hei cnistra

Takk for svar!

Her er hva jeg fikk ut når jeg kjørte kommandoene:

```
xyzzy per # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

```
xyzzy per # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

```

```
emerge -p nvidia-drivers xorg-x11

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

```

```
nano /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="alsa xine oss cdr -gnome cdparanoia cups dvd dvdr dts dvdread gphoto2 gtk gtk2 kde samba usb win32codecs qt firef$

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

LDFLAGS="-L/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib"

LINGUAS="nb"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

```

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux xyzzy 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #2 PREEMPT Tue Apr 18 20:25:28 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 01 July 2006

"""""

"""""

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) Option "Protocol" requires an string value

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

Har fjernet masse fra /var/log/Xorg.0.log, tok med bare begynnelsen/slutten. Mine kunnskaper om dette er begrenset. Håper på å få løst dette problemet.  :Wink: 

----------

## cnistra

Hallå igen pider, jag glömde be att om att få veta om användaren som skall använda openGL är med i video gruppen? Det måste den vara för att få tillgång till videkortet på det sätt openGL gör. Testa med kommandot groups. Här finns till och med ett tips på gento-wiki om just det. Läs den sidan.

Annars ser allt bra ut, utom LDFLAGS  variabeln i /etc/make.conf . Men jag gissar att det är något som du bara testat med när du inte kunde få igång openGL-skärmsläckaren? Varjefall, ta bort LDFLAGS från /etc/make.conf. Testa om programmen använder rätt bibliotek genom att köra: ldd `which glxgears` | grep libGL

Fungerar inte skärmsläckaren med mera, när du väl är medlem i video gruppen så hör av dig med vad  ldd `which glxgears` | grep libGL och ldconfig -p | grep libGL visar.

----------

## pider

Hei cnistra!

Takk for at du tar deg tid til å hjelpe meg med dette!  :Very Happy: 

Her fjernet LDFLAGS fra /etc/make.conf. I tillegg har jeg skjekket følgende:

```
xyzzy per # uname -r

2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

og

```
xyzzy per # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Apr  5 03:30 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1
```

og

```

xyzzy per # groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video

```

forsetter med 

```
xyzzy per # ldd `which glxgears` | grep libGL

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0xb7f14000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7e8f000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb7376000)

```

og

```
xyzzy per # ldconfig -p | grep libGL

        libGLw.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libGLw.so.1

        libGLw.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/libGLw.so

        libGLcore.so.1 (ELF) => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

        libGLcore.so.1 (ELF) => /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1

        libGLcore.so (ELF) => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so

        libGLcore.so (ELF) => /usr/lib/libGLcore.so

        libGLU.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1

        libGLU.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/libGLU.so

        libGL.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

        libGL.so.1 (libc6) => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1

        libGL.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

        libGL.so (libc6) => /usr/lib/libGL.so

```

til slutt kjørte jeg kommandoen

```
echo 'NVmakedevices.sh' >> /etc/conf.d/local.start
```

Jeg rebootet maskinen for sikkerhet skyld, men forsatt ingen forandring. 

Når jeg åpner kontollsenter og går inn på skjermbesparerene så finnes mappen med openGL og navnene på de forskjellige finnes, men når jeg velger en av disse så blinker det bare i forhåndvisningen og ingen ting annet skjer.  :Question:   :Question: 

På forhånd : tusen takk for hjelp!  :Razz: 

----------

## cnistra

Mystiken tätnar pidner.  :Wink:   Allt ser ju bra ut, vad jag kan se, men kontrollera att symlänkarna pekar på rätt bibliotek: ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so* /usr/lib/libGL.so* /usr/lib/libGLU.so*

Det kan ju vara någon inställning i /etc/X11/xorg.conf som är felaktig. Bäst är om du visar upp din xorg.conf, du kan använda pastebin.ca eller posta den här.

Vad får du för meddelande ifall du kör glxgears från xterm? Felmeddelande eller fps, för fps måste man vänta i mer än 5 sekunder innan man avslutar av programmet.

Vad visar dessa kommandon: ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/ och ls -l  /dev/nvidia*  och lsmod | grep nvidia?

[Edit: lagt till "kontrollera att symlänkarna" & ändrade ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.*/video/ till ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/]

----------

## pider

Hei cnistra!  :Confused: 

Takk for svar, men jeg er fortsatt ikke opp og går med openGL.

```
xyzzy per # ls -l /usr/lib/libGLcore.so* /usr/lib/libGL.so* /usr/lib/libGLU.so*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      35 Sep 21 10:24 /usr/lib/libGL.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      17 Jul  1 22:06 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.8762

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  543564 Jul  1 22:06 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.8762

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      11 Jul  1 20:42 /usr/lib/libGLU.so -> libGLU.so.1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      20 Jul  1 20:42 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 -> libGLU.so.1.3.060402

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  476548 Jul  1 20:42 /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1.3.060402

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      39 Sep 21 10:24 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so -> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      21 Jul  1 22:06 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.8762

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8154252 Jul  1 22:06 /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.8762

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf ser slik ut:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Mon May 15 13:23:42 PDT 2006

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 100.0

    VertRefresh     30.0 - 130.0

    Option         "DPMS"

   VertRefresh     30.0 - 130.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    #Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

glxgears:

```
xyzzy per # glxgears

10346 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2069.181 FPS

10455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2090.856 FPS

10483 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2096.522 FPS

10478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2095.526 FPS

10094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2018.752 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

```
xyzzy per #  ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/video/

total 5053

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5168437 Sep 19 22:12 nvidia.ko

```

```
xyzzy per # ls -l /dev/nvidia*

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Sep 22 13:49 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Sep 22 13:49 /dev/nvidiactl

```

```
xyzzy per # lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia               4545300  12

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Jeg forstår ennå ikke hva som er galt...

Forsøker å "emerge nvidia-drivers" en gang til  :Exclamation: 

----------

## cnistra

Men pider, allt verkar ju vara helt i sin ordning!   :Very Happy:  Vilket är bra. Pröva att göra en emerge av paketet som innehåller skärmsläckarna: emerge -av kde-base/kdeartwork men se till att opengl finns med bland USE flaggorna. Ifall du inte installerade meta-paketet av kde så är det väl kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver du skall installera.

----------

## cnistra

Felet skulle då ha berot på att du hade länkat kdes skärmsläckare mot xorgs opengl bibliotek istället för nvidias. Du är en prelink användare? Så här ser det ut på min dator:

```
%ldd /usr/kde/3.*/bin/kflux.kss | grep libGL

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0x00002ae010ac4000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 (0x00002ae0112e3000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0x00002ae012133000)
```

----------

## pider

Hei cnistra!

Jeg har emerge -av kde-base/kdeartwork

Jeg har opengl i USE flags for  kdeartwork, men forsatt ingen endring.

Slik ser det ut hos meg:

```

xyzzy per # ldd /usr/kde/3.*/bin/kflux.kss | grep libGL

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0xb6c69000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb6be4000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb612a000)

        libGLU.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGLU.so.1 (0xb6c21000)

        libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb6b9c000)

        libGLcore.so.1 => /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 (0xb60e2000)

```

----------

## cnistra

Vad händer om du kör kflux.kss (ange hela sökvägen)? Startar inte skärmsläckaren i ett fönster då?

----------

## pider

Når jeg kjører denne  /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kflux.kss så ser jeg bare et glimt av et vindu som blir borte med en gang.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cnistra

Det var konstigt, eftersom ett annat openGL program fungerade tidigare (glxgears). Du har två versioner av kde installerade? Testa den andra också är du snäll (antagligen /usr/kde/3.4/bin/kflux.kss).

----------

## pider

Har testet med begge og de er samme resultat  :Question: 

----------

## cnistra

Om du vill kan du strace -o /tmp/strace_ksolarwinds /usr/kde/3.5/bin/ksolarwinds.kss och posta innehållet från /tmp/strace_ksolarwinds på http://pastebin.ca/

strace finns som ebuild dev-util/strace.

----------

## cnistra

Det bästa du kan göra, som jag kan komma på, för att få kde's skärmsläckare att fungera igen är antagligen att avinstallera kde och sedan installera kde igen. Låter väl kul.   :Wink:  Kolla  på wikin läs speciellt på "Removing all of the old KDE components" för att se hur du avinstallerar allt av det gamla, fast bry dig inte om där howto'n säger en version 3.3 eller 3.4. Istället ska du avinstallera allt.

----------

## pider

hei på deg cnistra  :Very Happy: 

Takk for hjelpen!!!!

Jeg tror jeg reinstallerer KDE  :Rolling Eyes: 

Takkar og bukkar igjen!

----------

## cnistra

Hallå pider, du behöver inte tacka. Jag lyckades inte hjälpa dig nåt vidare bra.   :Embarassed:  Lycka till med ominstallationen av kde.

----------

